# Where to start?



## Tyredman (Dec 17, 2011)

At the point now where the theater room is (mostly) done and have sat down to watch a few movies. The response from the subs (a pair of FTW-21's in custom 24 inch sealed sonotubes) is good. However it seems like it could be better. 

My thoughts are to use REW and a BFD to optimize (eq) the subs. From reading the forums it looks like I need to purchase a good mic, spl meter, and soundcard. Am I on the right track or is there a better place to start?

Final note - i'm definitely interested in improving the listening experience in the theater room, but this isn't a concert hall either. Would like to focus on value added options that won't break the bank.

Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Room treatments may be the way to go.


----------



## Tyredman (Dec 17, 2011)

Room treatments sound fine - although wont I need the REW measurements first?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Bpape from gik is on here rew graphs will help but with pictures I'm sure he could start you with something to show the value of there offerings. You can even go the DIY route may want to pm Brian or put question and pics in the acoustics thread for more info from smarter people then me.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The first place to start is understanding how to set up a room to give the flattest possible response.
A good source of information is located here -> http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm
Once you have set your mains up then you need to find the best position for your sub, this is often dictated by the rest of the furniture in the room and, as such, is usually a compromise. 
As Brendon said, adding room treatments will also help with the response.

If you can post a layout of your room it would help to see what you are dealing with.

-Bill


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with adding room treatments. bpape helped me a lot when I started adding bass traps in my room and the improvements in overall response and transient response were immediately noticed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Tyredman said:


> My thoughts are to use REW and a BFD to optimize (eq) the subs. From reading the forums it looks like I need to purchase a good mic, spl meter, and soundcard. Am I on the right track or is there a better place to start?


You’re on the right track as far as the equipment needed to operate REW. However, if all you’re interested in is measuring your subwoofers, you don’t need a mic. A sound level meter with a line output is all you need, along with our calibration file.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

